# making jam for someone



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Suppose someone has a bunch of fruit they want made into jam. If they provide the fruit, the jars, the Surejel and the sugar, how much would you charge them to make the jam for them?

On the other hand, let's say they only had the fruit. Same scenario, they wanted jam, but you had to provide the jars, the Surejel and the sugar, how much would you charge them to make the jam for them.

This is saying you don't keep any of the jam yourself. Just a service for someone who has the fruit but is too busy to make the jam.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

If they bring the supplies and are willing to pay for the work charge them what you feel is a fair amount per hour to do it. Or would they be willing to maybe do something for you in exchange like a barter situation? If they did not provide supplies but fruit charge the fair amount for the supplies--figure out cost for jars, lids, rings, sugar, pectin, ect. Make sure they understand right up front the cost of having the jam made.

I have made jam and jelly for others but I usually exchange something for it--usually get as much fruit as I want in exchange of making their jam and they always return the jars. It doesn't take me long to make it so time was not to much of an issue so I was out the sugar and lids--but I did get enought fruit to make many batches of jam so I felt I came out ahead. 

I am sorry to ramble on but charge what you feel is fair per hour of work and have them pay for the supplies if they don't have them.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

A friend of mine does this....she accepts the goods to be canned, then she splits the product down the middle. With your supply cost, labor and electricity....that is a difficult one to measure.....unless you know the wattage per hour of the one burner. Folks give my friend canning jars on a regular basis so....that is how she keep up with the jars if she does not get any up front. She cans preserves, jellies, crab, vegies, fruits, salsas, soups, anything you can think of, even cakes...those were awesome by the way! So what do you do with your half? Gee perfect gifts on holidays and you can sell them as well. Canning can be hard work but I just love it. Such a satisfaction in preserving what many folks just toss or let fall on the ground...I am sure my Grandma would be proud and so would yours!

I think a trade would be a lovely idea too...I really enjoy trading!


----------

